# INFJ Masturbation



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

Sire H said:


> Oh, umm, hmm. Good job asking a masturbation question. *Those are usually some of the most difficult ones to ask.* XD I guess... I'll just answer in white...


Uhm, I'm an ENTP, I can ask anything, the only thing preventing questions that are much worse is the fact that
1. Infjs are shy creatures that would likely kill me if I was more forward than I already have been.
2. If the INFJs don't keelz me, then the moderators will.
3. My girlfriend reads these forums and I have to be pensive of that fact (Not that I would honey, I love you)


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Ixsportu2er said:


> Not to pry, and if this is to personal to answer, then don't, but are you a virgin?


Yes?

10char


----------



## atsleepwalkingpace (Jul 8, 2011)

Invisible Ink 

It sort of depends for me. I mostly do it out of boredom so if I'm busy I don't do it very much, maybe once a week, otherwise every day or two. I think I do it for longer than 'average' (whatever that is), so I more than once a day for me would be excessive.


----------



## shasha001 (Oct 19, 2010)

It depends whats going on in my life. Sometimes ill masturbate every other day sometimes once or twice a week or I can go a few months without it. In a relationship ill probably masturbate less because I rather have intercourse.


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

shasha001 said:


> It depends whats going on in my life. Sometimes ill masturbate every other day sometimes once or twice a week or I can go a few months without it. In a relationship ill probably masturbate less because I rather have intercourse.


Same here, I much prefer intercourse but in a pinch Ill resort to masturbation.


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

69waystolove said:


> Same here, I much prefer intercourse but in a pinch Ill resort to masturbation.


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

Well yes, to answer the original OP, when i have a regualr sex partner, once a month maybe, when i don't.. daily.


----------



## AlphaX (Jul 16, 2011)

Ixsportu2er said:


> (Not trying to challenge authority, please have mercy on my little entp brain, for I do not know that in which I do)
> 
> (also, did I mention that I both love and admire you in every way?)
> 
> ...


Alright, I thanked this post an hour or two ago but I've come back to this topic when new posts are made and I just have to comment on it. I know that this post is most likely aimed at your girlfriend but addressed to the broad audience of INFJs here but it still makes me smile every time I read it, maybe because I feel like such a hardcore INFJ. Even if I don't take it as a compliment to myself it still makes me smile just because of the warmth with which you speak. You clearly have an honest respect for INFJs and love your girlfriend very much. You are awesome for that. 

Since I posted in this topic, I might as well address it. I'm not in a relationship and haven't been in one in like 5 or 6 years so I masturbate once or twice a day but I do skip some days, just at random. I usually don't go more than 2 or 3 days without doing it. I also feel the need to point out that I'm straight because of my clear admiration for your kind words about INFJs.


----------



## Beverly (Jun 11, 2011)

Remake this thread as an anonymous poll IMO.


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

Beverly said:


> Remake this thread as an anonymous poll IMO.


What, you chicken?


----------



## Beverly (Jun 11, 2011)

Ixsportu2er said:


> What, you chicken?


Lol, yes. :tongue:

If hotties didn't abound here, that'd be one thing, but thankfully they do. :wink:


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

Beverly said:


> Lol, yes. :tongue:
> 
> If hotties didn't abound here, that'd be one thing, but thankfully they do. :wink:


Huh? Hotties? I'm confused?


----------



## Katethequick (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Ah.

Less than I used to...


Definately linked to my cycle. There's a period of about 2 days every month where I'm like a cat on heat, and it's inevitable.

But mainly I think it's an emotional thing usually. I think I do it more often when I'm feeling down- or bored. And it's always 100% linked to my imagination- I never do it without inventing scenario, lol. They always suck though. 

It never satisfies me though, and never has. I always feel a bit down afterwards.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Ixsportu2er said:


> What, you chicken?


Doubt you could really ask this question when your own answer was in white.


----------



## Beverly (Jun 11, 2011)

@Ixsportu2er

All I mean is I could have this conversation with a group of guys (especially after throwing back a few), or even girls that I'm not interested in, but, although close, this forum doesn't meet those criteria. If you really want to know I can PM you, but I imagine you'd get many more results if you made an anonymous poll. Plus, then the statistics would be plain and we could all enjoy without having to read the whole thread! But it's your thread. :wink:


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Doubt you could really ask this question when your own answer was in white.


White removed  I merely did that for the sake of everyone else  Trust me, I'm not shy


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ixsportu2er said:


> This may be too personal, or inappropriate for this forum. I apologize, I'd go to the sex forum, but I want to ask INFJs.
> 
> How much do you masturbate and please be honest. If you're not honest about it, then just don't post, but I'm curious.
> 
> ...


ALL THE FUCKING TIME!! no I joke. about once a day, someitmes I space them out. A year ago I wasn't in school or really working so I was doing like 5 times a day and recieved some...hrm....injuries.


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

Beverly said:


> @Ixsportu2er
> 
> All I mean is, I could have this conversation with a group of guys (especially after throwing back a few), or even girls that I'm not interested in, but, although close, this forum doesn't meet those criteria. If you really want to know I can PM you, but I imagine you'd get many more results if you made an anonymous poll. Plus, then the statistics would be plain and we could all enjoy without having to read the whole thread! But it's your thread. :wink:


 I don't like polls, they don't give me the understanding that I want  I wanted to see your responses as well as the actual data. Even the INFJs who wouldn't respond  Like yourself. It's hard to get a great understanding without seeing the reasoning  Plus, polls lack flavor!

Ask yourself this, If you've met an ENTP irl, and he was curious, do you think he'd 
(A) give out a questionaire/the like
(B) walk up and make a spectacle of himself

Polls are the Intp/intj approach. Those are far too impersonal for me


----------



## Beverly (Jun 11, 2011)

Ixsportu2er said:


> I don't like polls, they don't give me the understanding that I want  I wanted to see your responses as well as the actual data. Even the INFJs who wouldn't respond  Like yourself. It's hard to get a great understanding without seeing the reasoning  Plus, polls lack flavor!
> 
> Ask yourself this, If you've met an ENTP irl, and he was curious, do you think he'd
> (A) give out a questionaire/the like
> ...


From that perspective, my posts are just more information! :tongue:

You have my best wishes. :wink:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I guess I must sound like the freak but at least 6 to 7 times a day sometimes way more. Maybe at least 3 when I was with my ex, and we had sex at least twice a day.


----------



## ohTOMICho (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a correlation between personality types and masturbation?


----------



## Lost in Oblivion (May 27, 2011)

ohTOMICho said:


> Is there a correlation between personality types and masturbation?


 If you have any letter in your type, you like masturbation.


----------



## rubelin (May 19, 2011)

Katethequick said:


> Lol. Ah.
> 
> Less than I used to...
> 
> ...


yes, this, almost entirely, although, if I'm feeling really down, I have a hard time getting into it. Before I was married I did it a lot more and then less after that and then even less after having kids. always having someone around (and in my bed) was a detractor. Since my marriage ended, it's a lot more often, but still only when I'm alone in the house, which takes out 3 -4 days each week. For me, it's mainly a time thing. I do not get much time to myself and I like takin' my time :wink: plus, by the time I am alone in my house and not rushing around getting everything else done, I am often too tired to get very far, which is annoying.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

rubelin said:


> yes, this, almost entirely, although, if I'm feeling really down, I have a hard time getting into it. Before I was married I did it a lot more and then less after that and then even less after having kids. always having someone around (and in my bed) was a detractor. Since my marriage ended, it's a lot more often, but still only when I'm alone in the house, which takes out 3 -4 days each week. For me, it's mainly a time thing. I do not get much time to myself and I like takin' my time :wink: plus, by the time I am alone in my house and not rushing around getting everything else done, I am often too tired to get very far, which is annoying.


Need a helper. Just saying. :wink: lol...


----------



## ToiletWater13 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Okay, this is actually one of my favorite topics lately XD It's actually kind of cool that other people wonder about the correlation between masturbating and personality. *

*Most of the time, when I'm feeling well, I like to go about once daily. It doesn't always- or even usually- work that way, though. I'd say normally every other day, at least two or three times a week unless I've been really tired, busy or stressed/depressed.*

*And, I have to post this just for kicks: OMG EW. I AM SO TELLING MY MOMMY.*


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Anything over a week starts to wear away at me... I get all this unnecessary energy that I can't get rid of. Combine that with a basic feeling of frustration that I can't seem to pin down until I realize that yes, it's my sex drive. I really hate the feeling to be honest, but there's not much else to be done about it.


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to masturbate quite often. Then I got into a relationship where that was no longer required. But since being out of that I haven't really had much desire. Sometimes I go months without it and then sometimes I go crazy for a few days. lol


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

ohTOMICho said:


> Is there a correlation between personality types and masturbation?


That's what we're trying to figure out...I think lol.


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I think the ENTP just wants to prey on the most horny of INFJ's. haha


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Generally once a day. But there are periods where maybe I won't for 3 or 4 days, and then periods where I could wile away a whole morning and then feel the need to go again at night. As someone mentioned there are 2 peak times - ovulation and when my period starts, those will typically be the more than once a day times. 

In a relationship I'm actually even more turned on as a general state, it's quite a difficult way to be. It's really distracting because the horniness is combined with a dreaminess, and it's so hard to get my head out of the clouds. The physical arousal is there from being attracted to a partner I know I have ready access to and I dunno, genetic predisposition, as well as surges of hormones generated by the contentment and thrill the close emotional connection with a partner gives me. But then this is also further fuelled by ongoing flows of creative inspiration that saturate my mind when I'm happy with someone. Thoughts about things I could do for them, things we could try together, new ways we could connect just literally flow in. Being so preoccupied by and filled with things romantic and sexual is not practical at all for everyday living, I have to work quite hard to remind myself that there are normal tasks that I have to attend to. But I don't think I masturbate more even though I feel almost perpetually turned on, because I have this feeling like I want to somehow use that energy in a better, more substantial way since I have someone special to use it on/with. So I probably masturbate a bit less than when single.

Edit add: Just wanted to clarify that when I'm talking about being in a relationship I don't just mean the early infatuation days. I was in a relationship for several years and for the vast majority of that time my desire for my partner did not wane, I always wanted him. My libido only started to disappear when our relationship problems and his limited view of sex screwed with my self-esteem. That was a messed-up time.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

Oh God, why am I telling people these things???

Okay, on average, twice a day but in my teenage days, oh God I don't even wanna think about it. 

In a relationship?

Well, whenever I'm not getting any or when we're far apart or something like that. Sex more or less replaces the masturbation bit.


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

ohTOMICho said:


> Is there a correlation between personality types and masturbation?


I think I've found a correlation between INFJ and Fingers/hands on their genitals. It's a positive correlation. I guess when you have that much sexiness, with that much imagination.... Well... the possibilities are endless, and at multiple points in the day unless something can take the place of fingers/hands. Which makes them perfect for ENTPs because we're sexual deviants... a lot of us have to go to sex help meetings. No joke (not me).

Since people gave information, I'll give away a little bit more....

I've been masturbating since I was 5.... On nearly a daily basis. I have a feeling all ENTPs are like this... I will post something on the ENTP forum right now! All of you INFJS should come watch. Social experiment if you will.

BTW, just so some of you understand my point of view, I think ENTPs/INFJs are meant to be together, me and the love of my life just fit too well together for it to be coincidence, I've never been satisfied more fully by such an amazing woman, she's so beautiful and perfect. I honestly think that if any of you INFJs can catch an ENTP, and really let yourself go to him, you'll never be let down, I think the real ironic part about our two types is that neither one of us will ever let the other have us fully, and we won't even consider it until our partner has... which is a predicament. It takes a very mature ENTP and a very mature INFJ to form a good relationship (not saying me and gf are either), but we've decided to let go of the petty, and focus on what we're good at focusing on. The future. So much growth. I've cried more to her in the last 2 months than I have in my entire life, and that's really hard for me to admit. So anyways, say what you will, but I think you'd be surprise how much of your life will stabilize if you decide to try, and forgive the entp for being his assholish/crude/over the top self, and try and save his soul, he'll soothe yours. (essentially, she balances me, and I "think" I balance her)

ENTP Masturbation Thread

This is also for all you INFJs to watch and be amused. We are your entertainment, your jesters (It's our job in life to entertain our INFJs). Please let us be humbled by your presence among our sure to ensue craziness, I implore you to taste in our awesomely coolness, so I can swoon all of you to the ways of my brethren (hopefully they don't let me down, but knowing them.... probably.)

This is an ENTP singing to an INFJ. This is what we'll do for you, if you let us. Please let us, listen to the first line of this video, and when an ENTP hold's out his hand, and ask this... this is what you should say. And we might just take you on a magic carpet ride.





 
Don't be fooled by the clothes we worn for you though... we're still just a street rat... but you might be able to "fix" us, save our soul so to speak... I never said it'd be easy... you might even have to fight an evil sorcerer at the end (stupid INTJS).

Btw, INFJs I expect it to change topic by the 6th or 7th post. It always does. I apologize for our ADD before hand.
Also, Post if you like, I've instructed the swine to be gentle, and to be.... disciplined, and show warmth to you. I hope this is enough to accommodate you sweet sweet infjs to the harsh gloomy sky over ENTPville.

EDIT: Don't worry INFJs there will be post... most of the ENTPs aren't up yet because they stayed up all night, or their making their coffee and grill cheeses/breakfast sandwich. They will be with you momentarily. Until then, please enjoy the music until your party is available.


----------



## White_Rat (Jun 2, 2011)

AWKWARD!

EDIT: hey I love INTJ's. They aren't evil 

10char


----------



## Ixsportu2er (Jun 14, 2011)

White_Rat said:


> AWKWARD!


What's that mean?


----------



## White_Rat (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a topic I'd only discuss with a SO, a VERY close female friend (which is rare for me), or some random person on some random chat that I'll never see again


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Maybe every few days or so, but sometimes nothing for months at a time. Definitely related to my cycle. If I'm in a relationship, I don't masturbate at all. It doesn't feel nearly the same and is not very enjoyable.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Six pages of nothing but a damn good read. I'm glad I stumbled my way back into the INFJ forum! ;D *high fives @Ixsportu2er for starting this thread*


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Ixsportu2er said:


> I think ENTPs/INFJs are meant to be together


It was all a trap, quick scatter.....


----------



## bakewell_tart (Mar 11, 2011)

I rarely masturbate during the week, but usually do on the weekend, sometimes a few times. 

My sex drive is weird, it lies dormant most of the time, but if someone enticing and available comes along it wakes right up.


----------



## folium (Dec 3, 2010)

twice a day usually ,but some variation now and again. (sex drive is a physical trait so i wouldn't be surprised if you don't find much of a correlation with type.)


----------

